# Looking for a Parchment Border...



## Pbartender (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a nice parchment border, hopefully in an "old-school" black and white, pencil & ink style.

Something like this...







...would be perfect, if it wasn't so small.

I need it for use as a handout illustration for a public notice.


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Jun 10, 2008)

resampled your picture

not quite as good

but clean


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 10, 2008)

darkhall-nestor said:
			
		

> resampled your picture
> 
> not quite as good
> 
> ...


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2008)

It's nothng fancy, but I thought you might like to see...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 14, 2008)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> It's nothng fancy, but I thought you might like to see...



That's really neat.


----------

